# FMA Style and Personal Specialty



## Guro Harold (Mar 2, 2006)

What is considered your FMA system's specialty and what do you consider is your own personal FMA specialty or interest?


----------



## Pat OMalley (Mar 2, 2006)

Our speciality in Rapid Arnis depends on the individual, my personal speciality, well I base all my aspecs around Espada 'y' Daga. Single, double stick, knife, empty hand, all of them have my own personal Espada 'y' Daga interpritation on them. My wife on the other hand bases all her aspecs on Single Stick, so do you see what I mean?

Best regards

Pat


----------



## John J (Mar 3, 2006)

The Ilustrisimo system is based first & foremost on sword methods. And the principles are universally applicable to shorter weapons making it truly a blade based system. Since we are in modern times, I apply the same principles to blunted weaponry with adjustments obviously in my mechanics to ensure power in the blows. 

My specialty (so to speak) is on the development of my edge weapon counter measures. It is still rooted in FMA but incorporates other Eastern & Western disciplines. Additionally, the dulo-dulo or pocket olisi as a less than lethal alternative to the knife has been a focus. It is a great training tool to teach knife concepts.

JohnJ


----------



## bart (Mar 3, 2006)

The focus of Doce Pares San Miguel Esrkima is espada y daga and the generation of power through linear strikes and supportive footwork. 

Myself, I prefer the stick instead of a blade. I also emphasize empty hand strategies against a weapon and the use of unconventional/improvised weapons.


----------

